
IRS Seized $107,000 from Him. He’s Fighting to Get It Back - McKittrick
http://dailysignal.com/2015/05/11/the-irs-seized-107000-from-this-north-carolina-mans-bank-account-now-hes-fighting-to-get-it-back/
======
gonzo
[http://nypost.com/2015/02/11/irs-apologizes-after-
seizures-h...](http://nypost.com/2015/02/11/irs-apologizes-after-seizures-
hammer-small-businesses/)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/26/us/law-lets-irs-seize-
acco...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/26/us/law-lets-irs-seize-accounts-on-
suspicion-no-crime-required.html?_r=0)

The IRS claims they've stopped:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/26/us/statement-of-richard-
we...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/26/us/statement-of-richard-weber-chief-
of-irs-criminal-investigation.html)

------
sesutton
Can he sue his bank for advising his niece to commit a crime?

~~~
maxerickson
He can try.

I think it's a lot more likely that the teller was lazy than than it is the
bank had an official policy of making such recommendations (which is probably
what it would take to hold the bank responsible).

It's also possible his flabbergast is manufactured and that he was indeed
trying to avoid the reporting regulations.

